
Lion-Shaped Maps That United a Nation - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/netherlands-leo-belgicus-lion-map
======
kazinator
Related: "Chiiba-kun" (チーバくん) the mascot dog representing the Chiba prefecture
of Japan ("Chiba-ken"), shaped like its geographic outline:

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=chiba-
kun&tbm=isch](https://www.google.ca/search?q=chiba-kun&tbm=isch)

------
codesnik
"and we will call it ...this land" around there

